# Irritated feet after grooming



## alexis.allen94 (Jan 27, 2017)

We had Cooper groomed a few days ago and ever since he's been licking his feet non-stop. We had him get poodle feet for the first time in a while. The last time he had them he was about 4 months old. It's just been such a wet winter and his feet had started to smell from the moisture. But now I'm almost regretting it with how much discomfort it's seeming to bring him.

He's not wanting to play which is not like him at all. If you get a toy out he's interested and wants to be able to play but he'll take a few steps and then hurry and lay down and start messing with his feet.

I don't know if he has a few cuts or if he was accidentally burned from the clippers or what. I just didn't know if this was a normal thing since we don't usually get poodle feet. Should we get him some cream to put on his feet or should we take him to get checked out at the vet? I've heard that dogs have healing properties in their saliva to help heal cuts. Is that true or is letting him lick irritating it more?










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

IF he hasn't had his feet shaved before it's more than likely just a prickly annoying new feeling for him


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Newly shaved feet when they haven't been shaved for a while can definitely feel weird, and the skin is not 'toughened' to it like when a dog is done often.
Make sure you don't let her lick it and I've heard gold bond is good to help soothe any irritation.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

My Molly gets itchy feet every time she is shaved too and will lick constantly. At one point from the combo of the licking and being allergic to environmental stuff, she licked her feet til they were raw! Found out it was yeast! Bathed her feet in Apple Cider Vinegar and then used TropiClean OXY-MED Anti-itch spray. I do the ACV after every foot shave now! I also keep the Oxymed handy for her face that also gets very itchy after a shave!

Even though she gets shaved every 10 days she is still sensitive if I use a 30 on her F&F, so lately I've used the 15 setting on my Wahl Chromado and all is better!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Mine itch for a few hours and they get cut every 2 to 2.5 weeks


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

alexis.allen94 said:


> We had Cooper groomed a few days ago and ever since he's been licking his feet non-stop. We had him get poodle feet for the first time in a while. The last time he had them he was about 4 months old. It's just been such a wet winter and his feet had started to smell from the moisture. But now I'm almost regretting it with how much discomfort it's seeming to bring him.
> 
> He's not wanting to play which is not like him at all. If you get a toy out he's interested and wants to be able to play but he'll take a few steps and then hurry and lay down and start messing with his feet.
> 
> ...


I love Skin Works The Coat Handler Skin Works 1/4 oz-Groomer's Choice and use it on Oliver's face post trimming, sometimes his feet, and frequently on my own skin issues .

Ol is more sensitive to face shaving than a few years ago, it appears, and applying this immediately after trimming has avoided burn problems that have admittedly occurred . Poor guy. This stuff is great for any area, and is not greasy. Apply sooner than later, though.


----------



## alexis.allen94 (Jan 27, 2017)

Thanks for all the advice! He's seems to be back to his normal self today. Went on a 4 mile walk and was perfectly fine 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

